# Kool PUP Dryer, powerful enough?



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Do any of you have the Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer? Havanese have such long thick coats, I wasn't sure if this model was powerful enough to handle it. Isabella is my one and only dog, but we plan to adopt a second in a year or so, and would likely dry them back to back.

I did a search . . .but didn't see this asked, sorry if it's a repeat


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have one personally but have had experience using one at my friend's grooming shop. It is quite powerful. Always kept it on low/medium with long haired dogs as full blast would only create a tangled mess.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I got the Kool Dry Dryer for Christmas. It is a larger version of the Kool Pup, as I am grooming four dogs among extended family. I trolled several professional groomer forums before I choose the brand. 

It sure does work well but my dogs were like, "What in the world is that jet engine noise?". It has a knob to adjust the speed of the air flow and the air is cool and not heated. The unit sits on the floor away from the table so it is quieter than most models I suppose. And it's made in the good ole USA!

My Hav has a very thick cottony coat yet my drying time has been cut in half. I bet the Kool Pup would be just fine, saying this because I've only turned mine on to about 30% of top speed and it's plenty powerful. 

I am happy with it but still have sticker shock. Actually, anything to do with grooming tools/equipment seems like a major investment, but I didn't want to get stuff that will fall apart in several years. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have one of those dryers. Not the Kool Pup, but the more powerful one. Have had it for about 15 years and used to use it on my Bichons, now my one and only Hav. High speed does not tangle the hair, it blows it straight and almost blows out light mats. I wouldn't use anything else. I do use the low, medium setting on his face though since he's not nuts about having such a powerful wind in his face. I highly recommend them!! I wash, do ears, cut nails, blow dry and scissor cut a longish puppy cut on him (9 months old) in about 45 minutes.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, the fact you're accomplishing all that in 45 minutes IS impressive. My hand held human dryer is taking forever and a day on the cool setting and of course, I don't dare use heat.

Leslie, if you're using your Kool Dry on 30%, sounds like the Kool Pup will be fine. Is it a new product? I'm a bit surprised everyone seems to be going for the gusto LOL. Since discovering this forum, I've already spent $300 on brushes, combs and hair products. My hubby will likely stick ME in the dog house if I don't try to curb this a bit


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

mamacjt said:


> I have one of those dryers. Not the Kool Pup, but the more powerful one. Have had it for about 15 years and used to use it on my Bichons, now my one and only Hav. High speed does not tangle the hair, it blows it straight and almost blows out light mats. I wouldn't use anything else. I do use the low, medium setting on his face though since he's not nuts about having such a powerful wind in his face. I highly recommend them!! I wash, do ears, cut nails, blow dry and scissor cut a longish puppy cut on him (9 months old) in about 45 minutes.


Ahhhing, the 15 years is music to my ears!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, so the Kool Pup it is then. Thanks everyone


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please post pictures, I am still dying to get one of the dryers. I am still using a hand held dryer.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it, it's more like 20+ years old and just as powerful as when I got it new.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I surely will, Linda. I placed my order today . . .so hopefully will have it in a week or two. 

Twenty plus years, wow! I know the manufacturer has changed hands since. Hope they're still just as tough and long lasting.


----------

